# SAT II Vs MCAT?



## kishmish (Aug 11, 2008)

If you had to take the SAT Subject Tests or MCAT, which one would you? Which one is easier? Or they are the same thing?

Plus, do Pakistani Private colleges take MCAT/SAT II scores rather than entry tests?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Just to be clear, MCAT on this forum generally refers to the US MCAT, not the Pakistani one. I'm going to assume the American one is the one you're talking about.

Personally, I think SAT II's are way easier than the MCAT, and you should use that to your advantage.

Yes, private colleges do take MCAT/SAT II scores instead of entrance test scores. Foreign students basically never take the entrance test, unless they can't submit either of their scores for MCAT/SAT II.


----------



## kishmish (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks for the reply
And public colleges require entry tests from foreigners?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

No, they don't require any form of secondary testing, just Equivalence and high school transcripts


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

take the SAT IIs. MCAT sucks. Plus it's a college level (BSc based) test, not high school based. SAT II is cake compared to MCAT.


----------



## kishmish (Aug 11, 2008)

Yea I am studying for them.
I know Shifa accepts SAT II scores in place of entry test, but I called up someone today and they said Riphah also started entry test for foreign students..They don't accept SAT II scored. The guy doesn't work at Riphah anymore, it was his cell # on the site and apparently website is outta date. 
He gave me a number to call em, but i cant get through.
What about Fauji Foundation college? Is there a entry test for foeign students?


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

i think rifah comes under uhs so it has to follow its rules 

al shifa comes under bahria university and thats why its safe from all the rubbish happenin with other medical colleges in punjab


----------

